# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > General >  Favourite EastEnders Doctor

## Lizzie Brookes

Dr Harold Legg - The original

Dr Fred Fonseca - The gay, asian doctor

Dr Anthony Trueman - Patrick's son/Kat's lover/Zoe's fiancee

Dr Oliver Cousins - Little Mo's love interest

Dr May Wright - Dawn's worst nightmare

Which one of these EastEnders Doctors did you like watching the best?

Who had the best 'bedside manner' ? 

May Wright was my favourite without a doubt but I liked both Dr Trueman and Dr Cousins. Dr Trueman was the first doctor I ever saw and I liked him with Zoe best rather than Kat. Dr Cousins was good - he had a nice romance with Little Mo. I never saw the other two doctors - well maybe Dr Legg briefly when Ethel was ill but I didn't think much of him. May was ny far the best. 

What do you think?

----------


## Abbie

Dr Trueman, I think for me he was the first doctor I can remember, and I just loved him, I cant even remember why, I thought he was a fairly interetsing character

----------


## sindydoll

dr legg was my favorite he was so nice...a bit to personally involved with his patients (Pauline, ethel and gang)

----------


## thestud2k7

Dr legg hands down

----------


## JustJodi

*I remember dr trueman, dr cousins and dr wright*
*I liked Dr Cousins,, he was a cutie*
*i just didnt know who the others were* 
*havent been watching EE long enuff *

----------


## Perdita

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/east...thony-trueman/

I liked him

----------


## Siobhan

Dr Oliver Cousins was so hot!!!

----------

